

Ask HN: Anyone deployed NodeJS web site for 10+Million users? - perseus323

We are building a NodeJS based website with estimated 10M unique users daily. A user is defined as someone who has account on the site.<p>We want the backend architecture to be cheap (requires fewer servers), best performance, fault tolerant, and scalable. I would like to find out if someone has experience in deploying such a solution and may be wants to share their strategy + architecture?<p>Here are some further details, which I&#x27;ve come up with so far:<p>system will be deployed on CentOS on Amazon EC2
run multiple versions of NodeJS separate from one another
use NginX as load balancer between multiple NodeJS instances (also does gzip compression)
MongoDB for storing account information
mongoose or NginX for serving static files
======
slugslog
this is not a direct response to your question but..'estimated 10M unique
users'? this is an estimate for business you are starting? or are you building
it for someone who already has traffic and expects to grow? if it's the
former, I wouldn't worry too much about the scalability just yet..by all means
use nodejs if it affords you luxury of using available resource skills and
meets your feature needs..if it's the latter then it all depends on what is
currently being used (for the tech stack) and why that's not good enough to
scale

------
bliti
Why NodeJS? I'm not being pedantic, just really interested as to why choose
something new over proven options.

------
perseus323
Here's a link to the SO question:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20734835/scalable-
nodejs-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20734835/scalable-nodejs-
website-for-10-million-users)

~~~
dogestrike
it has been removed

------
penguinlinux
Have you done some load testing on you site. how many users can't a single
Centos machine support without issues? Have you tried to optimize your code?
Where does your stack spend the most time? are some of your assets static?

------
mildavw
You might try to make contact with these guys:

[https://github.com/walmartlabs](https://github.com/walmartlabs)

